# where are the frequently asked questions?



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

After a long search I found an old posting which refers to the frequently asked questions area.
I cannot find that area any more. Does anyone know how to get to it?

here is the old posting

Mouthpiece Suggestions to replace current soprano mouthpiece:

For a complex rich sound: Complex, rich sounding soprano mpc for under $150.00?
For ballads: Basic Mpc's: Meyer, Otto Link, etc
Classical: Classical Soprano piece
Most Free-blowing: 'Easiest' blowing soprano mouthpiece? Tip opening?
General: Which Soprano MPC?
Dark sound: Dark Sop Mouthpiece
Great intonation and projection: Looking for SOP mouthpiece with great intonation +...
Otto Link Soprano mouthpieces: What do you guys think of the HR Otto Links for soprano?
Edgy tone: Recommendations for soprano "edgy" mouthpiece?
For Beginner: Beginner Soprano Mouthpiece Recommendations

NOTE- Mouthpiece choice should not be influenced by horn shape, brand or colour, unless there are intonation problems (possibly due to a really modern mouthpiece on a really old horn).

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/conte...or-New-Members-and-Frequently-Asked-Questions


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

That's not quite the same thing though. If you look at the OP's extract of the original page, those FAQ's are saxophone-specific (vs. the forum-software specific FAQ that your instructions link to).


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Best @click can do is ask a admin by reporting It. The link has gone dead. Maybe they overlooked it during this site remodel.

Clem hit the three dots in the upper right on your original post. “Report” the issue.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

It used to be in my signature.

(EDIT - Tried it and it works.)


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I cannot find it. The section I am thinking of had lists of links to mouthpiece upgrade selections for satb and a lot of other things I no longer recall. post 3 and 4 above seem right to me. I will try to draft something up that will let them know what I am thinking about. 

Thanks.


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

click said:


> After a long search I found an old posting which refers to the frequently asked questions area.
> I cannot find that area any more. Does anyone know how to get to it?
> 
> here is the old posting
> ...


I think this may be what you are looking for:









Useful Information for New Members


Useful Information for New Members and Frequently Asked Questions Hello all, New members (welcome) and old members frequently post things that have been repeated so many times. This is something that is hard to avoid. Very hard to avoid. Since most people don't want to use the search function...




www.saxontheweb.net





(The link in the post you quoted also didn’t work for me, so I searched for “useful information” using search titles only and found the thread I think you are seeking)


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

nvilletele said:


> I think this may be what you are looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WORK!


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

click said:


> NICE WORK!


Glad I could be of help. (I always try to follow Dr. Larch's prescriptive admonition when possible.)


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

nvilletele said:


> Glad I could be of help. (I always try to follow Dr. Larch's prescriptive admonition when possible.)


What does Dr. Larch recommend?


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

click said:


> What does Dr. Larch recommend?


It is more of a prescription or instruction than a recommendation: "Be of use!"


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats on having such a motto!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

@nvilletele Wow ! That’s a great Link ! Thanks


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

@Jazz House who was the was the author of that post, should have some special designation. 

The post was and still is one of the fundaments for any new member searching information, unfortunately to find IT or to want to find anything one has to WANT to search , this should be appearing on top by the “ recommended for you “ for anyone joining the forum


----------

